# Two new clips.



## Paul Genge (Jun 3, 2006)

Here are two new clips.

Systema - Self defence in real environments

Systema - The questions answered.  This is from a dvd I have been involved in shooting where a MMA fighter and street fight authority tests systema in an attempt at seeing what it is really all about.


----------



## samurai69 (Jun 4, 2006)

Paul Genge said:
			
		

> Here are two new clips.
> 
> Systema - Self defence in real environments
> 
> Systema - The questions answered. This is from a dvd I have been involved in shooting where a MMA fighter and street fight authority tests systema in an attempt at seeing what it is really all about.


 


The second clips idea is good, but i think the clip you posted doesnt really show that

but interesting stuff as usual

the first 2 or 3 bits in the first video are very similar to aikido techniques i have seen/used

.

cheers paul


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 4, 2006)

interesting  first clip  and some of the clips also offered on that page are great
thanks for the link


----------



## Paul Genge (Jun 8, 2006)

Here is another promo for Systema - The questions answered.  It features an interview of Richard Grannon.  In it he explains what the purpose for making the film was and his impressions both before and after of Systema.

Paul Genge


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 8, 2006)

Those are some very nice videos Paul!  I enjoyed them very much!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 8, 2006)

Paul, one thing that I would be very interested in hearing is how you control the blade after the initial technique.  To the eye of someone not train in Systema, it looks like the blade is still free and is very much a danger.

What are you thoughts?


----------



## RachelK (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for those clips, Paul! That looks like a great DVD. I give Richard Grannon a lot of credit for having an open mind and trying Systema before making an assessment of it's effectiveness:



> At times I was completely bewildered by what was happening in my body and mind, at others I was just lying on the floor screaming and swearing in pain. These are techniques I have used countless times in kickboxing and grappling classes as well as in real life scenarios as a night club bouncer. I have never experienced *anything* like this before.


Regarding the knife disarms, I'm not an instructor, just a student, but I know that the knife is less of a threat when the person wielding it is severely incapicitated. You can see the defending person move to break the attacker's neck or arm in some of the knife clip, which obviously cannot be done for real. But I'm not saying the defending person would be completely unharmed by such attacks, only that working against the attacker's entire body, rather than just the blade, is one way to defend against knife attacks. Hopefully Paul will respond to your question.

Thanks again for the clips!
All the best,
Rachel


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2006)

What's the deal with this style? The guy doesn't look like he is aplying any force and sometimes he doesn't even seem to be looking at the person he is defending from.


----------



## Paul Genge (Jun 11, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Paul, one thing that I would be very interested in hearing is how you control the blade after the initial technique. To the eye of someone not train in Systema, it looks like the blade is still free and is very much a danger.
> 
> What are you thoughts?


 
Even with their last breath a person armed with a knife can still take your life away from you.  The knife should always be controlled, but this does not mean you should always grab hold of the knife hand.  Often it is possible to protect yourself from the blade by the positioning of your opponets body as you carry out your work.  By this I mean that joints will only move in certain directions.  

In some situations taking hold of the knife hand is possible and in others it is not.  Fixation on doing it might just be what puts you in the grave.

Paul Genge


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 11, 2006)

Paul Genge said:
			
		

> Even with their last breath a person armed with a knife can still take your life away from you. The knife should always be controlled, but this does not mean you should always grab hold of the knife hand. Often it is possible to protect yourself from the blade by the positioning of your opponets body as you carry out your work. By this I mean that joints will only move in certain directions.
> 
> In some situations taking hold of the knife hand is possible and in others it is not. Fixation on doing it might just be what puts you in the grave.
> 
> Paul Genge


 
Interesting.  This movement was clearly visible in the clips you provided.  It is also very different from the knife defenses I learn in FMA.  

There seems to be alot of subtle layers to these defenses.  For instance, you have the initial entrance and body positioning, but then there should be some more positioning that prevents your partner from repositioning his body to more effectively attack.  I didn't recognize that immediately.  I'll have to go back and check the clips...


----------



## budoboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Paul,

Just watched the DVD you sent me.  Excellent production.  It was interesting see hear a MMA/reality based combat practicioners take on things.

I wish you guys filmed your first training session together.  I can tell from watching the DVD that Richard is already a little wary of you.  It would be interesting to see him try to shoot on you when he doesn't have a clue of what is coming.  The expressions on his face would have been priceless.

I liked the point you and Richard made about many martial arts using aggression to mask fear but how that eliminates your fine motor skills. In my experience I also find that aggression blunts your sensitivity to what is happening too.

Good work!

Jeff


----------



## Paul Genge (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff,

Glad you enjoyed the DVD.

The first session or so were along the same lines as the DVD, with Richard asking questions and bouncing of the floor boards.  In fact this is a clip of one of the times he first experienced our punching style.

It was good of him to suggest making this film in an attempt at explaining what Systema is like to experience from a non systema back ground.  As we know the detractors never seem to make it through the door and prefer to comment from cyber space. 

The other thing that we were trying to point out is that the training drills we use do work.  Often you hear on forums people saying things like, "Well it is obvious Vlad can fight, but I don't think systema can pass that on."  Like many people in Systema including yourself I work on the front line and can say that training with Vlad and Michael have been both life altering and martial ability shifting events in my life.  Systema has taught me more about myself and combat than anything I have learnt before.  What is really amazing is that I have as yet only scratched the surfice of what Michael and Vlad have to offer.

For the guys in the UK who fancy experiencing Systema first hand Vlad is being brought over in September by Rob Poynton.  PM me if you want details.

Paul Genge


----------

